# Space Clipper Boosters Question



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I saw a new-ish product on the Culttvman site called "Space Clipper Boosters", made by AJA Models. It seems to be an add on resin for the Moebius Clipper.

Anyone know about these? Did they appear in the film? Are they "canon"?
Thanks for the help!

link:

http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Space-Clipper-Boosters-from-AJAModels_p_1817.html


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

I know nothing about them, but they'er cool for sure! I will be buying a set soon I think.

Not sure if they were in the moive. I'd say not, because most of the "background" spacecraft have been kitted in some form or another. But...I'm not at all sure.

Guess now I'll have to buy a second kit too!

hal9001-


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Well, that's interesting! I'm not sure I agree with that particular concept but it's original and looks like it would do the job.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

The design based on this piece of pre-production art -- an extrapolation of an early Fred Ordway concept...










So, yes, I think it's safe to consider it "canon." 

FWIW, I have the kit, and it's very crisply molded. Highly recommended for Orion fans.


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

Carson Dyle said:


> The design based on this piece of pre-production art -- an extrapolation of an early Fred Ordway concept...
> 
> So, yes, I think it's safe to consider it "canon."
> 
> FWIW, I have the kit, and it's very crisply molded. Highly recommended for Orion fans.


I like the idea of it, but the look of the boosters in the sketch has all four underneath the level of the wings, not partially overlapping as represented by the kit. I know that presents some attachment issues, but the sketch has a cleaner look to it.

Bryan


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Gemini1999 said:


> I like the idea of it, but the look of the boosters in the sketch has all four underneath the level of the wings, not partially overlapping as represented by the kit.


Huh?

We must be seeing the sketch differently.

From my perspective, the wings the boosters are "underneath" are those of the Orion itself.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Interesting, because in that pre-pro art what I see is an entire (manned?) booster craft under the Clipper.

Which is NOTHING like the aftermarket kit that was brought up.

Hence my comments.

(note the boarding tube on the right side which seems to imply that the booster also carried passengers, maybe as a suborbital/high Mach speed transport while the Clipper lofted to orbit. Which means the booster was either WAY undersized or atomic powered  )


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

From the preproduction art it does look like the boosters are attached to the lower craft.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

_



note the boarding tube on the right side which seems to imply that the booster also carried passengers,

Click to expand...

_Trick of the eye. I don't think that tube leads to the boosters. Just an anomaly of the free-hand sketches.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Carson Dyle said:


> The design based on this piece of pre-production art -- an extrapolation of an early Fred Ordway concept...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic picture. I love to see this kind of pre-production history. And what a beautiful rendering!

:wave:


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

Carson Dyle said:


> Huh?
> 
> We must be seeing the sketch differently.
> 
> From my perspective, the wings the boosters are "underneath" are those of the Orion itself.


Rob -

You and I are seeing the same thing the same way, but maybe I didn't word it properly. Here's a couple pics from the model listing:



















As you said, the sketch shows the boosters underneath the Orion, but the model kit is designed so the boosters overlap the wing of the Orion. It's the overlap on the model that bothers me...

Bryan


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The pre-production picture shows two Orions piggy-backed. The boosters are on the lower Orion - actually, the whole lower Orion is the booster! The upper one is perfectly normal, with no boosters attached.


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

I have alwasys wondered how the ship was launched , as the ships engines was nuke powered. it would have been cool if they had shown it lifting off at the start of 2001.
then show it closeing with the station.


thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

John P said:


> The pre-production picture shows two Orions piggy-backed. The boosters are on the lower Orion - actually, the whole lower Orion is the booster! The upper one is perfectly normal, with no boosters attached.


Okay....I'm a bit slow these days. I looked at the original sketch and I totally get that now. The model kit that's available isn't just the 4 booster engines, but the entire booster ship itself. Got it - now I know why everyone's thinking I've gone round the bend.

Bryan


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Ohhhhh, OK, OK, so the kit is to convert the Clipper INTO the booster ship, which you would then mate to the stock standard Clipper to create the stack. You need to buy two Clippers and this kit to recreate that.

NOW I get it.

I was wondering what the purpose of the shroud over the Clipper engines was, I was thinking it was shielding for the atomic rockets that would be jettisoned when they lit off at altitude...silly me!


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Steve H said:


> Ohhhhh, OK, OK, so the kit is to convert the Clipper INTO the booster ship, which you would then mate to the stock standard Clipper to create the stack. You need to buy two Clippers and this kit to recreate that.


DING DING DING DING...

We have a winner!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

So, a cooler concept than I originally thought. Be super good for die hard fans!


----------



## David3 (Jun 2, 2010)

stargazer's working on a version of the orion booster too
http://www.planet3earth.co.uk/2001 page 5.htm
i like his version but it doesn't have the same boosters as seen in the concept drawing .. but i do prefer his idea of placing the booster's wing on top where the orion is attached
a combo of the 2 would be ideal i think


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Wasn't there a sketch somewhere of a wrap-around fuell tank for the Orion?


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

David3 said:


> stargazer's working on a version of the orion booster too
> http://www.planet3earth.co.uk/2001 page 5.htm
> i like his version but it doesn't have the same boosters as seen in the concept drawing .. but i do prefer his idea of placing the booster's wing on top where the orion is attached
> a combo of the 2 would be ideal i think


What a fantastic resource! Holy Smokes! stargazer's the man!


----------



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

John P said:


> Wasn't there a sketch somewhere of a wrap-around fuell tank for the Orion?


I'm thinking that I have seen that illustration as well, John -- and it looked alot like New Ware's Lockheed Starclipper, but using the Orion III:

http://www.starshipmodeler.com/was/pre_starclipper.htm


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

I wonder if a mag-lift ski ramp type system would work.
i seen it used for the jump jets but could a ski jump be strong enuff to hold up a 100 ton space shuttle useing jet engines on its booster, rolling at 300+mph as it starts up the ramp.?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Joe Brown said:


> I'm thinking that I have seen that illustration as well, John -- and it looked alot like New Ware's Lockheed Starclipper, but using the Orion III:
> 
> http://www.starshipmodeler.com/was/pre_starclipper.htm


Yes, like that!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

IIRC, the book mentioned the Orion being ramp-launched.


----------

